# Jillian at stud



## cookandcompany (Jun 16, 2005)

Hello! I have a few questions, I took my 2 year old persian female off to stud 2 days ago, She has never had any previous litters because we wanted her to be fully mature. What I'm wondering is, The stud owner has been breeding persians for 30 years and when i called said that she is letting him on her and growling at the end but not rolling around and what not. He is a very experienced stud. Could this just be her way or is he not hitting target? Anyone have a queen that does this? Thanks Again!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It's very individual these things. Some females are "typical" when it comes to matings while some never do anything "as they should" but yet they do get pregnant. It's probably just her way of doing it or maybe she needs more time to learn. It's not always it workd the first time, not even if one of them is experienced.


----------



## cookandcompany (Jun 16, 2005)

That is what the breeder/my mentor thought as well, just wanted to know what others had experienced. She's kind of a quirky kitty anyhow. I really appreciate your insight.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*Okay*

This cat is fine my cat callie did that the male would get on top of her then she would smack him and an hour later hed try again its perfectly normal just wait is all you can do callie is now pregnant and is due to in 22 days so good luck with your persians


----------



## cookandcompany (Jun 16, 2005)

Great Thank You! Wow, you must be excited with your upcoming litter on it's way. I hope all goes well with Callie & Her Babies.


----------



## cookandcompany (Jun 16, 2005)

Well Jillian is home, and we are just waiting to see if she took. The breeder said she witnessed the breedings but Jilli never rolled or tried to attack her [email protected]#$ She said all cats are different, of course mine would be the quirky one...lol :wink:


----------



## cookandcompany (Jun 16, 2005)

Just an update on Jillian, She has pinked up, So I think we may have little ones on their way. My question..I have her on Royal Canin Persian, Should I slowly switch to their kitten formula? We have a vet appt in a week, So I will keep this updated as we go...Thanks Everyone


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

good luck with your kitties mine are do so soon im about to go crazi=) :wink:


----------



## cookandcompany (Jun 16, 2005)

I am sure, Your so close to having the little ones arrive. I cannot wait! We have planned this for sooo long I can't believe we will finally have our first litter, I know I'll be a wreck, Thank goodness I have such a wonderful mentor & site like this to keep me sane...Lol


----------



## cookandcompany (Jun 16, 2005)

We feed a bit of raw as well, But kibble is free fed. Do you buy yours ready made? I've always wondered if that was easier than making my own raw and of the same quality. Jillian is a copper eyed white masking cream & the stud we bred to her is a black & white van. I have a 2 year old male that hasn't shown any interest yet, But I sure hope he does because his pedigree is to die for! He is a black smoke & white. I have studied colors of kittens we might expect but i'm not too good with genetics quite yet, But getting there. Thanks again! Dawnde


----------



## cookandcompany (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks so much Heather! I am going to try this recipe except for the Kangaroo (for obvious reasons) We don't have many of those in Kentucky.. :lol: I have also heard some breeders add a bit of cottage cheese, I guess I'll research a bit on that. What kind of grated cheese do you use, any kind in particular? I really appreciate the information! My mentor only feeds dry kibble. And Yes, I couldn't be more excited about these babies we have been waiting for so long to make sure everything was perfect, Finding the perfect stud was grusome... :lol: But it sure will be worth it in the end.. Thanks again! Dawnde


----------

